# Sunflower oil....



## Themis

How terrible is it for Cats? Or is it at all?

I've been sick and forgot to defrost food for the Cat's. Hence their dinner tonight was a can of Tuna in sunflower oil. Tuna is not something I usually give them so I'm not sure whether I ought to have mopped up the oil or not?


----------



## hobbs2004

Themis said:


> How terrible is it for Cats? Or is it at all?
> 
> I've been sick and forgot to defrost food for the Cat's. Hence their dinner tonight was a can of Tuna in sunflower oil. Tuna is not something I usually give them so I'm not sure whether I ought to have mopped up the oil or not?


Hope you are feeling better hun!

They might have the runs tomorrow from that oil, they might not.

I drain the oil from the tin (but don't dab it off the fish). The downside is that all the goodies are lost with the oil (omega 3 and 6 are fatsoluble and leak into the oil during the cooking process).

Otherwise, no sunflower oil is not at all harmful to cats. I know some people add a little bit to their cat's food to help with coat condition.


----------



## Themis

Thanks! BTW How did your Op go?

They actually haven't touched much of it at all, they never really seem very keen on fish.


----------



## hobbs2004

Themis said:


> Thanks! BTW How did your Op go?
> 
> They actually haven't touched much of it at all, they never really seem very keen on fish.


Had to be postponed to early Jan because I had flu 

Two of mine aren't that bothered by fish either (not tuna but they love sardines) while one of my girls would happily eat nothing but tuna. She is the one who loves to swim, so not sure whether her affinity to water has anything to do with it.


----------



## Paddypaws

I HATE to waste anything, so drain the oil off and retain it, adding it as a tiny drizzle to future meals.


----------



## hobbs2004

Paddypaws said:


> I HATE to waste anything, so drain the oil off and retain it, adding it as a tiny drizzle to future meals.


Actually, that IS a great idea!


----------



## Guest

Sorry you've been poorly I only ever give mine tuna in spring water which they love but Monty knocked over the oil drizzler in the kitchen a few months ago which had sunflower oil in it and the bugger sat there licking it up ut: and he consumed a fair amount and it just made him a little bloated and rather loose  but he was fine.


----------



## Themis

They have only had a few bites so it's in the fridge and they will be offered it again for breakfast. If they still don't eat it I will put it on a potato for my OH's lunch tomorrow *joke*


----------

